# Arcadia d3 compact lamp 11watt



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

i bought a viv off richie today looks absolutely amazing but unfortunately the canopys bulb was broken. cant find anywhere that sells the replacement ones, any help guys?

D3 UV 11W COMPACT ARC POD

will post pics soon of viv and my new tinc bakhius


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Arcadia - Replacement Compact UV Bulb (For Arc-Pod)

I think that's the right one?


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

bbav said:


> Arcadia - Replacement Compact UV Bulb (For Arc-Pod)
> 
> I think that's the right one?


yes it looks like it. thanks alot :2thumb:

i swear i googled it checked multiple shops and couldnt find anything


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah replacement bulbs can be a pain to find!
I must have spent about 2 hours looking for a replacement for my daughters fish tank light.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

These should be available from every Arcadia reptile dealer. The code is FD3C11E for the canopy replacement lamp.

I know most of the online dealers have them listed now also.

Let me know if you struggle

John


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> These should be available from every Arcadia reptile dealer. The code is FD3C11E for the canopy replacement lamp.
> 
> I know most of the online dealers have them listed now also.
> 
> ...


i went to prestwood petzone today, they are listed as a retailer on your website. They didnt stock them and said theyve never saw or heard of them before, they also said they had your latest catalog and they werent in there.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

They have Been out for around a year!

I will ask their rep to call them in the AM.

John.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> They have Been out for around a year!
> 
> I will ask their rep to call them in the AM.
> 
> John.


thanks, it was pretty disappointing. they looked well stumped when i showed them the actual canopy lol and then told me thats definately not a uvb bulb


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad youre pleased with the viv and frogs, ill sort you out a replacement bulb tomorrow no worries i should have checked it before you had it off me, my bad

cheers
Richie


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

cheers richie thats very generous of you. was probably the suppliers or couriers fault ive had a few bulbs and stuff for my fish tanks turn up broken in the post.

:2thumb:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

poor quality photo dosnt do it justice, looks stunning irl


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Please check that the lamp is fully inserted, 100% of failures so far have been mis-inserted lamps.

Push it in by the base nit the glass though.

If it's a new unit and the lamp is at fault I will replace it foc.

John


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please check that the lamp is fully inserted, 100% of failures so far have been mis-inserted lamps.
> 
> ...



Hi John

it is a new lamp off me but like i said earlier i never checked this one it was still boxed a few of the others i sold with vivs at shows were on the vivs working no problem. 

Checking the bulb is fitted properly is a good idea though

cheers
Richie


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

when i said the bulb was broken i meant literally broken in pieces


----------



## TJ-Geckos (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the same problem. Is almost impossible to find replacement bulb for Arcadia 30cm canopy. Only place I found that stock them is this Arcadia 7% Replacement Compact UV Bulb (For 12″ Luminaire) | Croydon Reptiles


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This product is listed by all of our partners, and is code FD3C11E for the canopy and FD3C11 for the Arc-Pod.

All on liners should have it listed by now and they can be ordered in store using this code.

If anyone is struggling to find one please PM me with your postcode and I will locate a a local dealer for you

John


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

What does the unit look like?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Here you go Ron

Arcadia Reptile: T5 High Output Vivarium Canopy

John

QUOTE=Ron Magpie;10570006]What does the unit look like?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Here you go Ron
> 
> Arcadia Reptile: T5 High Output Vivarium Canopy
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh, that's smart! :2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> What does the unit look like?



I use these on my planted vivs at shows Ron so you will be able to see them at pras. Ive also added them to my display vivs in the room and the plant growth from one t5 d3 6% is amazing.
Ill be bringing along some of the new slimline t5s as well :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> I use these on my planted vivs at shows Ron so you will be able to see them at pras. Ive also added them to my display vivs in the room and the plant growth from one t5 d3 6% is amazing.
> Ill be bringing along some of the new slimline t5s as well :2thumb:
> 
> Richie


 Kewl- I'll take a proper look.


----------

